# Hunt/Field - Getting Started in VA



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Check back here, there are a couple of people who have training groups that might be close.

Where in VA are you?


----------



## CharlieBear80 (Oct 13, 2013)

Central VA, about 20 min north of Richmond. 

All this talk of conformation dogs not being able to hang with the field dogs lit a fire under my butt to get my boy out there and see what he can do!


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

The Potomac Valley GR club is having a general meeting on 17 Jan to discuss how to get involved in various venues to include field work. Is their a GR club closer to where you are at?


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

CharlieBear80 said:


> Central VA, about 20 min north of Richmond.
> 
> All this talk of conformation dogs not being able to hang with the field dogs lit a fire under my butt to get my boy out there and see what he can do!


That's how I got started!! Have fun


----------



## CharlieBear80 (Oct 13, 2013)

SheetsSM said:


> The Potomac Valley GR club is having a general meeting on 17 Jan to discuss how to get involved in various venues to include field work. Is their a GR club closer to where you are at?


The Potomac Valley GR club is the closest that I know of. The meeting on the 17th is about a 2.5 hour drive for me; if I didn't have a small kid at home I'd be happy to make the drive, but things being what they are I just can't pull that off.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

That's great, Courtney, more people in the field makes this forum even more wonderful! Really all he needs is a love for retrieving, pick up birds to include dead or crippled, and be willing to do those things in water and on land for a junior hunting title. Senior and then Master levels are much more complicated and usually you find out if you want to go further based on you and your dog's performance in the beginning stages. 

People get started in all different ways, some go to classes in their areas, some find a pro trainer to help them and some go to training groups that are made up of only amateurs. Some do it completely alone with only DVDs and let me tell you one of the best dogs I've seen lately got his JH this way. A lot of times people will do a combo of all of it! 

There is another girl on here that just started and you might find her posts of interest, http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...5658-ellas-obedience-training-field-work.html


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Are you on FB? Check Midatlantic Retriever club. I will sent you a PM with the link. I know a lot of the people that train there. They also come to RRRC (Rappahanock River Retriever Club). Also there are field trial people in Culpeper and Weyers Cave area.


----------



## CharlieBear80 (Oct 13, 2013)

Claudia M said:


> Are you on FB? Check Midatlantic Retriever club. I will sent you a PM with the link. I know a lot of the people that train there. They also come to RRRC (Rappahanock River Retriever Club). Also there are field trial people in Culpeper and Weyers Cave area.


I am on FB - I am one of those crazy people who posts only pictures of her dog and kid 

Thanks, I'll check those clubs out!


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Just sent you a PM.


----------



## golfgal (Dec 31, 2013)

I too would like to look at getting into this training wise as the boy has major prey drive, so I might as well learn to channel it. My local GRC has not been helpful in terms of returning calls so wondered if anyone here had any suggestions.


----------



## John G (Dec 27, 2008)

The Field Education Committee of the GRCA is trying to help those with field questions. We have recently initiated a FB page. Also, if anyone has any questions or are running into roadblocks please feel free to contact any of the members of the FEC. They are listed on the GRCA website.

John Gassner
FEC member


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

Also, go onto EntryExpress.com and look up field trails and hunt tests scheduled in your area. Go and see one in the spring, until you have watched one you cannot appreciate all the fun it brings....!


----------



## golfgal (Dec 31, 2013)

Sorry need to rant - I'd inquired about a beginners course that was coming up and had been told to check out some local clubs in my area. I'd been told a business owner in my area had gun dogs and should check with him. All I was looking for was information and he proceeded to go off about everything that was wrong with Murphy because he did not know these things by now. That if you haven't taught a dog by 18mths forget it as they'll never learn anything, it's too late now and I should wait until the next dog or look at getting into obedience instead as it's easier. Not to mention that women only do trials and don't hunt apparently. Murphy's 15mths now and pretty well trained but obviously not as a gun dog.

Wow. Pretty well turned me off because if that's what the members are like, not sure I'd want to be there as welcoming it was not. Not to mention can't say I'll be shopping at his business either. How are you supposed to learn about this area if you can't even get any information about it? Pretty frustrating I have to admit.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

golfgal said:


> I too would like to look at getting into this training wise as the boy has major prey drive, so I might as well learn to channel it. My local GRC has not been helpful in terms of returning calls so wondered if anyone here had any suggestions.





golfgal said:


> Sorry need to rant - I'd inquired about a beginners course that was coming up and had been told to check out some local clubs in my area. I'd been told a business owner in my area had gun dogs and should check with him. All I was looking for was information and he proceeded to go off about everything that was wrong with Murphy because he did not know these things by now. That if you haven't taught a dog by 18mths forget it as they'll never learn anything, it's too late now and I should wait until the next dog or look at getting into obedience instead as it's easier. Not to mention that women only do trials and don't hunt apparently. Murphy's 15mths now and pretty well trained but obviously not as a gun dog.
> 
> Wow. Pretty well turned me off because if that's what the members are like, not sure I'd want to be there as welcoming it was not. Not to mention can't say I'll be shopping at his business either. How are you supposed to learn about this area if you can't even get any information about it? Pretty frustrating I have to admit.


Wow - that is really too bad, and disappointing. I had good luck starting with the Ontario president of the GRCC. He pointed me towards a trainer he had heard good things about, and I got in touch, and we were hooked!

Is there a Hunting Retriever Club in your area? When I was googling my own answer to that, I found this site - maybe someone there can help? 
BC Retriever News - Retriever Training - Field Trial Clubs


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

golfgal, there is EntryExpress where you can find hunt tests and trials in your area. www.entryexpress.net

ETA - just searched EE on BC events from July 2014 to Dec 2015 and did not find anything. Is there another website that is more used up there to post upcoming tests? Found 2 in Alberta scheduled put by Black Warrior Retriever Club. Many tests are not yet entered in the EE. 

Do not be discouraged by what you were told. I have heard it so many times, spoken and unspoken. Sometime it hurts to hear it, but I rather have someone who is blunt and tells me exactly what they think as opposed to someone cheerleading me on the path of failure. 

Obedience in the field is different than obedience in the ring. 
Darcy was not in the field until she was over 4 years old. She was gun shy. No professional trainer would have given her a second look. What you need to find is not a beginner course or a pro trainer. Find a club with people who are at your level and people who have trained above you. 

Observe, ask questions, even help them train. As you progress in your training you will find out that there are people whose advise you should completely ignore and some whose advise is gospel. 

There are also DVDs online Hillman is one of them - you can also find some of his videos on youtube and facebook that give you an idea. Bill Hillman Dog Training, Seminars and DVDs. Until you find a club, start working in your back yard with a couple bumpers and a long leash.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

golfgal said:


> Sorry need to rant - I'd inquired about a beginners course that was coming up and had been told to check out some local clubs in my area. I'd been told a business owner in my area had gun dogs and should check with him. All I was looking for was information and he proceeded to go off about everything that was wrong with Murphy because he did not know these things by now. That if you haven't taught a dog by 18mths forget it as they'll never learn anything, it's too late now and I should wait until the next dog or look at getting into obedience instead as it's easier. Not to mention that women only do trials and don't hunt apparently. Murphy's 15mths now and pretty well trained but obviously not as a gun dog.
> 
> Wow. Pretty well turned me off because if that's what the members are like, not sure I'd want to be there as welcoming it was not. Not to mention can't say I'll be shopping at his business either. How are you supposed to learn about this area if you can't even get any information about it? Pretty frustrating I have to admit.


Here are a few resources.
- Home
Salt Chuck Hunting Retriever Club
Upper Island Retriever Club
http://www.grcbc.org/f/Field_Workshop_March_21,_2015.pdf


----------



## John G (Dec 27, 2008)

goldlover68 said:


> Also, go onto EntryExpress.com and look up field trails and hunt tests scheduled in your area. Go and see one in the spring, until you have watched one you cannot appreciate all the fun it brings....!


 Good advice.

John


----------



## John G (Dec 27, 2008)

golfgal said:


> Sorry need to rant - I'd inquired about a beginners course that was coming up and had been told to check out some local clubs in my area. I'd been told a business owner in my area had gun dogs and should check with him. All I was looking for was information and he proceeded to go off about everything that was wrong with Murphy because he did not know these things by now. That if you haven't taught a dog by 18mths forget it as they'll never learn anything, it's too late now and I should wait until the next dog or look at getting into obedience instead as it's easier. Not to mention that women only do trials and don't hunt apparently. Murphy's 15mths now and pretty well trained but obviously not as a gun dog.
> 
> Wow. Pretty well turned me off because if that's what the members are like, not sure I'd want to be there as welcoming it was not. Not to mention can't say I'll be shopping at his business either. How are you supposed to learn about this area if you can't even get any information about it? Pretty frustrating I have to admit.


 Sorry you had a bad experience. Fortunately, in my experience for everyone knucklehead like the one you found, there are many more that are helpful.

John and Janice Gunn are in BC. Janice is a professional trainer and they have been very successful with Field Goldens and Labs. TNT is their kennel name.


----------



## golfgal (Dec 31, 2013)

Thanks John. I was actually looking at a training session with Janice Gunn (wish she was closer and not a ferry ride away) and she had said to also look at people on the island which is where I encountered as you said the knucklehead from one of the clubs. 

I'm in the camp that says no dog (or person) is ever too old learn, its just how they learn and the time it takes. Otherwise how would those older golfers ever fix their bad habits. Hmmm. 

Thanks Claudia - just ordered a bunch of DVDs and books (Dokken, Tarrant) while waiting for the training dates and did check out the Bill Hillman videos too. Salt Chuck were also very helpful. You should see their training facility. Almost worth moving closer up island. 

Thanks for the encouragement to persevere. I don't expect Murphy to know what a puppy trained from 8wks to now would know. However, I don't think he's worth writing off either at 15mths.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

golfgal said:


> Thanks for the encouragement to persevere. I don't expect Murphy to know what a puppy trained from 8wks to now would know. *However, I don't think he's worth writing off either at 15mths*.


He's NOT worth writing off!! Shala only started training when she was 12 months old. She had her first HRC pass 3 months later. 

And I can tell you from (some very minor) experience - no dog is too old. My trainer welcomes all dogs, any age, any experience. We had a 4-5 year old join us last year. No field experience whatsoever, and he is training on par with the rest of us at this point.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Tito never saw a bird or a bumper until he was over 3 years old. In my book, you're getting an EARLY start  .


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

golfgal said:


> ......
> 
> Thanks for the encouragement to persevere. I don't expect Murphy to know what a puppy trained from 8wks to now would know. However, *I don't think* he's worth writing off either at 15mths.


........Exactly!


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

I'm just starting with Ella. She's 18 months. I got the impression with our trainer that it's not the age that matters as long as the dog has some drive. It sounds like as long as there is some amount of drive you can build in it. Same with the dog's desire.

We are using a private trainer. I found him online and asked about him on here and he sounded decent. So far we've had two private lessons. We are doing what the trainer calls yard work right now. Basically it's the building the foundation by doing the obedience portion. Once I've got Ella recall down, which I haven't been working on as much between the crazy holiday and with schedule, then we'll schedule our next lesson. The trainer has choke up with a program where each team works at their own pace. You get homework after each lesson and once you finish the homework you schedule the next lesson. And he's definitely training me just as much as Ella, if not more.

Good luck


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Just wanted to add, I attended the PVGRC meeting on the 17th--the club put on demos for each of the areas (obedience, agility, field, tracking, conformation) and its committee members welcomed questions--great group of people & talented pups! It was said if you have questions to reach out to the committee chairs if you want/need additional info, their contact info is listed on the club's website. There will be a beginner field course as well as field training days--check the club's calendar for dates/locations. Groups seems welcoming in helping newbies get started.


----------

